# GT #48 Los Angeles Lakers (31-16) @ Atlanta Hawks (20-24) [2/6]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] V. Radmanovic [PF] L. Odom [C] P. Gasol


Atlanta Hawks




































[PG] A. Johnson [SG] J. Johnson [SF] J. Smith [PF] M. Williams [C] A. Horford

*SPOTLIGHT PLAYERS*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well with Kobes finger injury.. Pau will need to have another stellar game it sounds like to me..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I wonder how long dislocated fingers take to heal?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe has made a 3 point shot in an NBA game... with his left hand.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yeah, unfortunately that may be the case. Lakers need every single victory they can get, though. Damn these little knick knack injuries.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe will be fine. He doesn't let little injuries like this bother him. He's played with worse.

By the way, every game on the rest of the road trip looks very winnable...the only tough one should be Orlando, and I think we can win that one as well. 

If we end the road trip going 8-1 or 7-2, then I think that would be absolutely tremendous.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think stu said the injury to the pinky doesnt affect kobe however after that injury all his shots were short. i;m a bit worried


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully we see something like this from Kobe tomorrow night...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h1o4Pk9WPK4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h1o4Pk9WPK4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

That was such a fun game. Crowd was crazy pro-Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll be there! I got upperdeck seats, but hopefully I'll be able to move down.

Kobe will need to play tough D on Johnson, we'll need to rebound well, and we'll have to keep Josh Smith in check to win. The Hawks are no push-over, but we're obviously a much better team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Things You Already Know:*
The Atlanta Hawks are quietly having one of their most solid seasons in recent years even if their 20-24 record isn’t exactly awe-inspiring. Still, a sub .500 record is good enough to place the Hawks seventh in the Eastern Conference playoff standings, even if their fans aren’t noticing or caring (The Hawks are 21st in the league in attendance with just over 15,300 a game).

With 21 points, Joe Johnson—one of the most underrated players in the entire league—leads the Hawks on offense. Although Josh Smith is having his finest seasons to date, Johnson is the Hawk’s lone representative in this year’s All-Star game, picked as a reserve by Doc Rivers.
*
Things You Might Not Know:*
Several Hawks’ players are having career seasons, with an athletic five-man core of Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, Marvin Williams, Al Horford, Anthony Johnson and the versatile Josh Childress as a critical sixth man off the bench leading the charge. Smith averages 18 while Williams gets 17 a night, followed by Childress’ 12.

The Hawks have won their first two games of February against New Jersey and Philadelphia after losing seven of eight to close out the month of January. In their last game Monday night against Philadelphia, Josh Smith arguably had the game of his life, nearly notching an unheard of quadruple double with 19 points, a whopping nine blocks, nine assists and six rebounds.

*Things You Need To Know:*
Atlanta has all the ingredients for a potent offense, but their numbers say otherwise. The Hawks only score 95 points a night—twenty-third in the league. However, their surprisingly efficient defense has been their saving grace this season as they only give up 96 a night. In fact, the Hawks are third in the league in blocked shots behind only Phoenix and Denver with over six a game.

The Lakers won both of their games against the Hawks last season, with Lamar Odom having monster rebounding nights in both games, with 15 and 18 respectively. While the Hawks have a talented lineup filled with versatile players who can easily slide from position to position, they lack an imposing inside presence, which is exactly where the Lakers have burned them in the past. Without Bynum and before the Gasol trade, this game had the makings of a competitive match-up. Instead, the Lakers should have no problem shooting down the Hawks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*

The Atlanta Hawks are a very young and athletic team that struggles to score, although Joe Johnson, Marvin Williams and Josh Smith are very capable of having big games. This team really has struggled from the 3-point line with only Joe Johnson, Ty Lue and Anthony Johnson shooting decent percentages. Joe Johnson is the go-to guy and the team goes as he goes. Although they are averaging only 94 point per game, the Hawks are solid defensively and use their youth and athleticism to their advantage.

Woodson has been starting Anthony Johnson at 1, Joe Johnson at 2, Marvin Williams at 3, Josh Smith at 4 and Al Horford at 5. The bench rotation is pretty short and can change, but has basically been Acie Law at 1, Josh Childress at 2 and 3, Ty Lue plays some at 1, also, with Sheldon Williams getting a little time and ZaZa Pachulia logging about 15 minutes per game. There have been times where Woodson has gone small with Josh Smith at 5, Marvin Williams at 4 and three guards.

Offensively, Woodson doesn’t run a lot of sets, but instead has a few wrinkles or options out of each set. We will see drags, “thru” actions and early post-ups for J. Johnson, Horford and M. Williams. Pistol action, middle cut and the Paul Pierce play (thumb up) and high and wing S/Rs are also a part of their menu. We need to do our work early to deny good/deep position on their post-ups. If we do need to double, we should be able to rotate back and protect, as this is not a great 3-point shooting team. We simply need to take good shots and have the proper floor balance so we can take away their transition and any easy scoring opportunities. They want to get out and go in transition and have some finishers in J. Smith, Williams, J. Johnson and Childress. This team relies heavily on J. Johnson’s creativity as an initiator. This perimeter-oriented team drives and slashes with great athletes who are capable of making spectacular plays. Regardless of the play they run, the ball tends to stick with this team. Most sets end with a one-on-one situation with someone trying to break down their defender. Individual defense is a priority and solid individual principles (stay between man and basket), along with a good collective effort, is a must. One of this team’s strengths, I believe, is that they are an active team on the offensive boards. We absolutely need to limit this team to one shot.

Defensively, the Hawks only give up about 96 points a game.. They will switch like sizes and can usually do that at positions 1-4. J. Smith, J. Childress, J. Johnson and M. Williams are excellent at denying wing entries and playing the passing lanes for steals. We must be ready to use our automatic pressure release options and cut by them on reverses. Josh Smith is a great shot blocker and will be coming… His man needs to find the open spot and be ready to catch and finish, as well as clean up on the “O” boards. The Hawks occasionally play some 3-2 zone (32) and show some 2-2-1 full court pressure after FTs, primarily to shave some time off the clock. They have very active hands on the defensive end, so we must protect the ball.

The bottom line is that we need to respect this team. They are better than their record indicates and are capable of beating any team in our league on any given night. If we stick to our defensive principles and execute our triangle, we can pick this young team apart.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> kobe has made a 3 point shot in an NBA game... with his left hand.


Well he wasn't making to many of those last night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

His shot looked on line last night, just a bit short. He'll make the adjustment.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> His shot looked on line last night, just a bit short. He'll make the adjustment.


I think he played it smart last night. Afer the shots were not falling, he went insane trying to get the ball into the post. Ended up resulting in a W.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers win by 20!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm actually more disappointed that he had 7 turnovers than he did the bad shooting percentage. His turnovers have been higher as of late than usual...I want him to get that down.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

didn't LeBron James miss like 3 weeks b/c of a sprained finger?....I find that interesting. Kobe said he wouldn't miss a game. 

Apparently MJ and Harper would give him ****(call him a whimp or somthin)-> Kobe's words


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe would need to have his finger cut off to miss a game. And he'd probably still try and play the day after reattachment.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe would need to have his finger cut off to miss a game. And he'd probably still try and play the day after reattachment.


:laugh:

It's weird because these injuries seem to slow Kobe down for a long time, then all of a sudden he's all better during the middle of a nasty road trip when we need him most. Kobe is a tough cookie(no BC43).


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Kobe should be alright. The best thing about this is that it's only a pinkie finger, which may hinder his shooting a bit, but shouldn't bother him too much otherwise. He'll still be able to pass, rebound and play D normally. Let's just hope he stops passing the ball to the players in opposing uniforms as he's been doing so often as of late.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

0:16 AM here and I'm sleepy as hell... but it didn't stop me against Detroit or Toronto, and it won't stop me today! I'm really psyched about this game as I wasn't able to catch yesterday's because I had work today, but tomorrow is an off day and I can't wait to see Pau operating live. 

Marvin Williams and Childress looked more than solid when I watched NJN @ ATL on Saturday. And with the occasional 5x5 from Smith and a good shooting night from Johnson, I think that Atlanta can be a dangerous team (although their record doesn't show for it). I hope the Lakers aren't too tired and that they don't underestimate the Hawks. I'm sure they know better, but still...

Go Lakers!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit WHY ARE ALL THESE GAMES delayed damnit its not the same when you watch em on kcal 9
even the ****ing clipper road games arent delayed on ch5 and well its the clippers!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Cant post this*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm watching it live right now...

All the Lakers are looking good early...Radmanovic with 8 early points and Gasol with 6 points. Kobe has 3 assists already as well, to along with 2 points.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> damnit WHY ARE ALL THESE GAMES delayed damnit its not the same when you watch em on kcal 9
> even the ****ing clipper road games arent delayed on ch5 and well its the clippers!


check your pm to watch it live


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I'm watching it live right now...
> 
> All the Lakers are looking good early...Radmanovic with 8 early points and Gasol with 6 points. Kobe has 3 assists already as well, to along with 2 points.


Except for Fish maybe 

The Hawks hanging along so far; 19-17 Lakers.

(If we can't do this because of tape delay, tell me and I won't post to spoil the joy)

peace


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is this really Radman?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic is on fire! 13 points on 5/6 shooting and 3/3 threes. And he even has a rebound, assist, and steal to go with that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Except for Fish maybe
> 
> The Hawks hanging along so far; 19-17 Lakers.
> 
> ...


You can post...if people don't want spoilers, they won't click this thread.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Radmanovic is on fire! 13 points on 5/6 shooting and 3/3 threes. And he even has a rebound, assist, and steal to go with that.


We better enjoy this while we can.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe getting MVP chants again in Atlanta.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, we really need to get rid of either luke or vlad, but mainly luke for me (at least vladi does something effectively). imo, we should really focus on defense more. offense comes easy to the team. i'd really like to see ariza in the game once his foot is healed.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Joe Johnson lit us up in the first.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe getting MVP chants again in Atlanta.


To go with the nice and 1 .

Radman is unreal so far; I hope I don't jinx it hehe.

Nice first quarter, I think the last three wasn't needed.

btw, does anyone else hate these commentators constantly mentioning how Luke has high basketball IQ... Christ, I can't stand this anymore


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sideshow Bob is in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> man, we really need to get rid of either luke or vlad, but mainly luke for me (at least vladi does something effectively). imo, we should really focus on defense more. offense comes easy to the team. i'd really like to see ariza in the game once his foot is healed.


Right now, I'm fine with keeping both. Everyone's playing well right now, even Luke. He's been playing fine as of late, and is looking good against the Hawks as well right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Watching Lakers these days is fun because I don't need anger management classes anymore due to the absence of Smush and Kwame.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Right now, I'm fine with keeping both. Everyone's playing well right now, even Luke. He's been playing fine as of late, and is looking good against the Hawks as well right now.


Yeah, the last play was good... 

just kidding hehe

I'm loving the improved defense (although the Hawks shooting has a hand in that too). 4 points for them so far in the 2nd.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom just picked up his 3rd foul...but he's playing well. 5 points and 7 rebounds.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

so much for that talk about Gasol needing time to adjust with the Lakers...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers are getting out rebounded badly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really think the Derek Fisher signing was one of the most underrated signings of the season.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah especially the offensive boards are missing. Only 2 in almost 2 quarters of play?!

Fisher on fire.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Lakers are getting out rebounded badly.


Hawks have 23 rebounds. Lakers have 20 rebounds. Not badly by any means.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, the only reason Lakers are not leading by double digits is because of all the offensive put backs by the Hawks.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Hawks have 23 rebounds. Lakers have 20 rebounds. Not badly by any means.


The moment Odom went out, it was bad though.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe's nickname should be "the swarm"

because fans both cheer and boo at the same time.. it sounds like a swarm.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe's shot is still short.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

53-45 Lakers at the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am loving the way Odom is playing recently.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shots are looking so good, but just not going in...he's had a few tonight go in and right back out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just has an absolutely SICK move and dish to Fisher for 3!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

That was NASTY!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shot is just off.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

for some reason we haven't seen many kobe/pau pick and rolls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Derek Fisher.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Whenever the Hawks are getting close , Fisher knocks down a 3.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the only reason why these past 4-5 games have been close is.. because of our subpar defense imo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Although Kobe's shot is way off right now, he does have 7 assists and no turnovers. That's definitely a great thing to see. I think his pinky is definitely bothering him, though. He's had a ton of great looks tonight and just misfired.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off-topic, but I really hope the Wizards beat the Spurs tonight.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im not bandwagoning or choosing a flavor of the week... but i think i like what bynum brings more than gasol (but gasol is good, im not complaining). his interior defense makes him super valuable.

since drew's been out, it's made me realize that he's going to be one of the top 3 centers in the nba..


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe shooting more than it's neccesary I think. I mean, we all appreciate that he's playing through his injury, but his shots are off (even 3-5 from the line). I think he should just pass the ball and avoid shooting all together until he heals (or if the Lakers really need him to score).

What do you think, guys?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone is making Horford look like a prime Shaq.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Kobe's gonna be the only one of the starters to not hit double figures again...tsk tsk Kobe jk


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

[email protected] doubling Luke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

76-68 Lakers after 3 quarters.

Kobe is now up to 9 assists. Odom with another double-double with 14 and 11 right now. Fisher has 16 points on 4/4 threes. Every Lakers starter is in double figures except for...........Kobe! Definitely not used to that this late in a game. Pau has 12 and Radmanovic has been stuck on 13 since the first quarter.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Kobe shooting more than it's neccesary I think. I mean, we all appreciate that he's playing through his injury, but his shots are off (even 3-5 from the line). I think he should just pass the ball and avoid shooting all together until he heals (or if the Lakers really need him to score).
> 
> What do you think, guys?


I think he is doing fine, he just took 11 shots and they are not forced shots.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

saywhAt


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Interior defense sucks.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

They are letting this game to be way too close in my opinion. The Hawks seemed to be down a couple of times, but they are creeping back all the time. I hope this doesn't bite the Lakers in the ***.

But yeah, I guess the 5th game in 7 days plays some part in this too. I really look forward to this road trip ending, despite the stellar record thus far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We better not lose this game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Marvin Willaims is such a chucker.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Machine stepping up!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha with back to back big shots.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol phil is insane.. what a funny coach.

kobe, gasol, fisher, and odom all sit out the first 4 minutes of the 4th... guess he doesn't think much of this hawks team.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Luke having a good game. I bet DannyM is fapping right about now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The bench stepping up with Kobe, Gasol, Odom and Fisher on the bench. Good support, I'm impressed.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

KDOS said:


> Luke having a good game. I bet DannyM is fapping right about now.


agreed. and i still think he sucks. maybe i should put it in my sig, so people will stop *****ing about me being a flip-flopper.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> agreed. and i still think he sucks. maybe i should put it in my sig, so people will stop *****ing about me being a flip-flopper.


Say something funny and terribly insulting and Ill co-sign with your sig.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This isn't happening...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no idea what's going right now...I'm going to be so pissed if we lose this game.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Gasol needs to be more aggressive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm really starting to get a bad feeling about this. Kobe's yet to score in the 2nd half...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Gasol needs to be more aggressive.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

No one can guard Horford, come one, he is a rookie.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Al Horford 18 pts 18 rebs....


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe's shot are too strong.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> Gasol needs to be more aggressive.


At times it looks like he's avoiding contact lol.


Kobe having another bad night.


Fish the man so far.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Please don't loose to the dam Hawks for the second time this year.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

kobe's sprained finger has to be bothering him..whether he admits it or not


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

even though it's not a high scoring game, i think our defense has failed us tonight. we weren't able to put together a good defensive spurt in the whole game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is really turning out bad.. what the hell happened, the team just froze there. And after a pretty well played game. I hope they somehow pull this off and Kobe for the love of God, drive, don't shoot.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe deserves a break, after all he is playing on a dislocated finger, if it was other superstars they would have taken two weeks off.
Plus as long as we are in play-offs few loses here and there are not going to bother us, we need to be healthy for play-offs and we can cause a lot of upsets like the Giants.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Kobe...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lue joining the scrubs who have gone off against the Lakers...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I like this Horford kid. He's rough and tough.



Fish with the great acting job hahaha.


Again...FT shooting is killing the Lakers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Midget killing the Lakers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol fisher is such an actor, hilarious guy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the Hawks score here, I'm going to be sooooooooooooooo pissed off! 

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DEFENSE!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Fish and Odom both misses and what should be two points lead is now a tied game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our free throw shooting needs some work.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Fisher reall does belong in Hollywood.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

t lue is gonna put us away..haha..naw


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope Kobe doesn't force a shot at the end. I think he should drive and get a foul or something. This is seriously too intense, I mean it's the freakin Hawks


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

How do we let a rookie get 20 rebs?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is pathetic


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wasn't that a push from Johnson?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WTF?! Foul on FISHER?!?!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

MVP chants at Joe Johnson lol.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

See what the missed free throws does.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Wasn't that a push from Johnson?


It was, but Fisher was moving his feet while JJ created contact.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to lose this game.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

WoW Kobe.

Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ehh...**** it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh my God...

We just lost to the Atlanta Hawks. ****ing ****.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

WTF kobe.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

****!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

The pinky is hurting. He lost the dribble going to his right.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Best case Josh Smith misses at least one


Edit: he did. Now Kobe needs to redeem himself and pass it to an open man.


Note to Phil: Please dont put Luke walton in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And I actually believed we could go undefeated on the rest of this road trip. Who was I kidding?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man officiating is horrible today


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

damn pinky


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

phil put in some bad substitutions again, but then again it was the starting unit that gave up the lead.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope Kobe doesn't shoot this one... we won't get enough of how bad he is and how better everyone else is after this haha.

Seriously, Fisher has to shoot this. 4/5 tonight...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

We can't really blame the officiating, because our Free Throw stunk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...what the hell?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sasha is clutch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow sasha is a ****ing idiot


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol sasha made a bad play.. we had no timeouts left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're out of timeouts...****.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We need Bynum back...lol


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

dannyM said:


> man officiating is horrible today


why do u say that?
i only saw the last 7 of the game


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Poor coaching or Sasha should have known.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

This ****ing game is pissing me. I can't believe we lost this these dam Hawks AGAIN, ****


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

We need Shaq back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible loss.

I'm very, very disappointed.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Say whatever you want, but the Hawks did not deserve this... the Lakers lead for the most of the game. I'm so pissed right now. What a meltdown in the fourth.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There was the terrible loss I was predicting for this month.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> This ****ing game is pissing me. I can't believe we lost this these dam Hawks AGAIN, ****


Again? Last time we lost to them was two years ago.

Anyway, this just ****ing sucks. We could have definitely made a move in the standings with some of the teams playing tonight, but now we're back at 6th place.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The Machine needs an oil change.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

sasha should have known the situation..down 3!, and no timeouts!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I cannot believe we jus lost to the hawks..wow. A chance to maybe make ground on the divison..

Kobe lost us this game..

Congrats Kobe, you should never complain when you do nothing at all.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I hope SUNS loose tonight, then I would feel better.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

The lakers played to relaxed tonight Plain and Simple.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

You are going to loose when you let Rookie's have career nights and cannot make those damn free throws.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a horrible game...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe lost the second last possession, tripped on another opportunity , which led to Sasha's 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In the end, it was definitely the rebounds that killed us. 46-37 in the Hawks favor. Kobe should have kept passing. He had 10 assists, and could have easily gotten more...his shot was just off all throughout the night...

This is just as disappointing as the loss to Detroit, if not, more. We blew an 8-point lead in the 4th quarter...dammit!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We missed two critical FTs in the final minute and we simply took the Hawks too lightly. We coasted the entire game and didn't put the Hawks away when we had the chance. Too many scoring droughts, Kobe played like crap, VladRad disappeared after the first quarter, Gasol played like he should of last night...and we were just too over-confident.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, it's VERY frustrating knowing that Kobe's ONE turnover of the game came in the final seconds.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Couple of things:

1. As much as we want to blame the Lakers for their rebounding effort, the point is the Hawks were just too damn athletic for Vlade Walton Gasol and Sasha. (White Flag)

2. Kobe's rotation on the ball depends too much on the pinky and he needs to do something about that quick because until Gasol knows the offense in side and out, Kobe will still need to be effective. Which brings me to....

3. The Gasol pick and roll was taken away most of the game and shown how much Gasol still needs to practice. He did not seem to know when to pass or score one on one.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It is ok, we will pound the next team . Lakers were playing back to back on a long road trip.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we couldn't beat the Hawks, I doubt we're going to "pound" the Magic on Friday night.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> If we couldn't beat the Hawks, I doubt we're going to "pound" the Magic on Friday night.


Again you got to understand what happened tonight. I think that lack of practice and athleticism cost us the game against the Hawks (same as the last time they beat us)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol played the softest piece of crap game I've seen in quite awhile, that sorta effort is not gonna cut it. He needs to start getting agressive on the boards and blocking shots. 

Horford bullied us tonight. Dwight Howard is gonna murder us.

PJ needs to play Turiaf more.

Kobe's new strategy isn't working, he needs to shoot and be aggressive as normal. I think the finger is bothering him. 

A very lazy effort by all involved.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> If we couldn't beat the Hawks, I doubt we're going to "pound" the Magic on Friday night.


It can happen, they beat Pounded a hot Raptors team after their frustrating loss to Detroit.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I think lakers need to practice and learn how to really use Gasol. I think haning back to back games affected the game also.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> We missed two critical FTs in the final minute and we simply took the Hawks too lightly. We coasted the entire game and didn't put the Hawks away when we had the chance. Too many scoring droughts, Kobe played like crap, VladRad disappeared after the first quarter, Gasol played like he should of last night...and we were just too over-confident.


Yeayahh


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Gasol played the softest piece of crap game I've seen in quite awhile, that sorta effort is not gonna cut it. He needs to start getting agressive on the boards and blocking shots.


As much as I like Gasol, I have to agree. That was terribly soft and Phil AND Kobe need to tell Gasol that it is ok to shoot - that's what you are here for



jazzy1 said:


> Horford bullied us tonight. Dwight Howard is gonna murder us.


Yes most likely. Gasol is definitely not known for size.



jazzy1 said:


> PJ needs to play Turiaf more.


Agreed - Ronny turiaf runs the pick and roll better than Gasol right now and since Gasol will be power forward when everybody is healthy, then there is no reason to not have him start at forward now - Fisher, Kobe, Odom, Pau, Ronny



jazzy1 said:


> Kobe's new strategy isn't working, he needs to shoot and be aggressive as normal. I think the finger is bothering him.


I guess you can say that Kobe got a little too excited last game and thought they could win every game when he is not shooting well.



jazzy1 said:


> A very lazy effort by all involved.


Very lazy but..... it pretty much went like this: White Flag Vs. Josh Smith and Co. Lakers didn't have a chance in hell.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damn. I watched the entire tape-delayed version of this game on KCAL and I now wish I wouldn't have wasted my time. Atlanta really deserved to win this game, so I'm not too disappointed by the loss. I'm more upset about the Lakers overall lackadaisical effort. They didn't play defense, rebound or bother to block out, it's amazing they stayed as close as they did. Kobe's finger is going to be a major issue apparently, so I don't know how this team will be able to compensate for his offense on a nightly basis until it heals. Orlando is going to have a field day if the Lakers play like this against them on Friday.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah. Atlanta's athleticism really gave us trouble today. Also i think the road trip is starting to actually take its toll on our energy. Kobe's finger is obviously bothering him so hopefully he can fix it with some rest before the next game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a choke job...horrible offense in the fourth quarter.

It was painful to be there.

Nonetheless, we're still a better team.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

In my opinion it was several people's mistakes to cause this Lakers' loss.

First mistake, Lamar was having trouble to pass the ball into the court in the fourth quarter, that cost us one timeout that turned out to be extremely valuable at the end of the game.

Second mistake, it was the official's mistake, that Fisher was pushed by a Hawk player to the floor and it was ruled to be Fisher's fault, and Lakers were out of foul, so two points.

Third mistake, only a little more than ten seconds left in the game and Lakers were down by two points, they gotta attack as soon as possible but Kobe was dribbling the ball and tried to wait as late as possible, and even more worse was that he lost the ball and caused the back court violation, oh my god, that was crazy!

Last mistake, Sasha had the ball and should had shot the three point, but he aimed for the lay up, what was he thinking? Was he expecting someone to foul him in this situation? And he should know that they were totally out of timeout right?

I just want to say everyone makes mistakes. It is okay. Whether you win three games in a roll and lose one and then win three again, or you win nine games in a roll but lose three straight, at the end the same thing. After having a long winning streak, you WILL have a short losing streak. UNLESS YOU ARE REALLY THAT DOMINANT IN THE LEAGUE, and I don't see such team in the league this season.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Didn't see the game at all. But it seems like a few of you really have your panties in a bunch over one loss on a roadtrip. Are people calling for Gasol's head yet? I was pissed at the result too. But calm down! We're not going to win every game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> I think lakers need to practice and learn how to really use Gasol. I think haning back to back games affected the game also.


They will in time. They've only been together with Gasol for a very short time.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Eternal said:


> They will in time. They've only been together with Gasol for a very short time.


Seriously! We were amazed by his first game. But realistically, it's gonna take him at least a few games/practices to really get into the flow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol played soft. But he's always been soft. It's his play making, ability to create a shot, etc. That makes him what he is.. Not his great defensive presense.

The reality, Bynum will sitll be needed greatly. Because we need someone that has the size and strength to match up agaisnt athletic teams like Hawks, or teams with super fast big men like Howard.

It's going to take a while to get the the parts working well together. Once Bynum comes back, and Gasol is able to move to the PF, he will play better defense. And having those two guys in the paint is going to be huge for the Lakers.

No big deal tonight. Really.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Why are people surprised? You think Gasol is known for his toughness or Kobe's going to come out and drop 40 with a bad hand? It was the back end of a back-to-back on the road, Hawks played hard and played well, and Gasol's had one practice and now 2 games under his belt. They're not going to run the table. 

All that matters is that they stay in the playoff hunt and get Bynum back healthy. From there they'll be unstoppable.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Why are people surprised? You think Gasol is known for his toughness or Kobe's going to come out and drop 40 with a bad hand? It was the back end of a back-to-back on the road, Hawks played hard and played well, and Gasol's had one practice and now 2 games under his belt. They're not going to run the table.
> 
> All that matters is that they stay in the playoff hunt and get Bynum back healthy. From there they'll be unstoppable.


Totally...

Pau is an offensive weapon.. NEVER has he been a defensive one.

And we don't need him to play lock down defense. He was brought here to be a second scoring option. To rebound both defensively and offensively. To compliment Bynum when he returns. All these roles Gasol will fill up nicely very soon.

But until Bynum's back expect a bumpy ride.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm watching the game against the Nets now and I caught an interesting stat regarding the Lakers closing of games. They were 25-5 in games when coming with a lead into the 4th quarter. So this game makes it 25-6. Yesterday's 4th quarter meltdown was obviously pretty uncharacteristic of this team team, so I agree with all of you who said that 5 games in 7 days and a back to back had the hand in this loss. I don't mean to be Captain Obvious, I just thought that stat was interesting (don't know if it has been mentioned before) and worth postint .

p.s.: I think Kobe should sit out a game or two if the injury is bothering him to this extent that his pinky has gone numb (I read that he said after the game that he doesn't feel the finger). Better to heal this than to worsen and possibly prolong healing.

peace


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This loss sucks, but it happens. It is nothing to get carried away about. All those "woe is me" posters need to chill.

Pau looked out of sync out there. That makes sense, seeing as he's only been with the team for 1 practice (on the road) and one game. If you watched the Nets game you would have seen that he looked confused alot then too, he just shot really well and no one criticizes when you go for 24 and 12.

The Lakers didnt get into ATL until 4:00 a.m. and it was the 2nd night of a back to back. Probably a reason they looked so tired (or lazy) out there. 

Kobe has an injury on his shooting hand. No further explanation needed.

Although I was hoping we wouldnt lose another game this season, ****ty games like these happen.


----------

